# Wing Chun Movies at Netflix



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 5, 2008)

Did you know that Netflix and Blockbuster have some of great Wing Chun Movies for rent. I even ran across a trailer of Wing Chun the Series at Netflix.com








This 40-episode martial arts drama starring martial arts film legends Nicholas Tse, Yuen Biao and Sammo Hung, is a television series sequel to Hung's classic 1982 kung fu feature "The Prodigal Son." Yuen reprises his role from the original movie as Wing Chun Kung Fu master Leung Jan, who now must find a balance between disciplining his arrogant son Leung Bik, and also preparing to defend him against a fierce rival. 
Starring: Nicholas Tse, Yuen Biao
Director: Edmond Fung
Genre: Foreign
Format: Widescreen ...
Language: Cantonese ...
Subtitles: English ... 

Not rated. This movie has not been rated by the MPAA. 








Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time! After teller Chan Hua (Casanova Wong) overhears a plot to assassinate the leader of the community, ruthless cohorts of bank owner Mo (Fung Hark-on) mark Hua for death. His friend Fei Chun (Sammo Hung, who also directed) persuades a revered Wing Chun instructor (Leung Kar-yan) to accept Hua as a disciple and to teach him kung fu. Will the lessons pay off when Hua takes on Mo's henchmen? 
Starring: Hung Ching-Pao, Biao Yuen
Director: Sammo Hung Kam-Bo
Genre: Foreign
Format: Widescreen ...
Language: English
Subtitles: English 

For some strong elements of martial arts violence 

*Please tell me what you think of these movies?*

_Also if you haven't seen the Prodigal Son check it out here:_










When the wicked Ma Lung (Hoi San Lee) escapes from prison, he vows to get revenge on the man who helped put him there -- retired Wing Chung kung fu teacher Liang Chen (Melvin Wong). When Ma wreaks havoc on Liang's Wing Chung School, killing some of Liang's students, the old master has no choice but to come out of retirement to avenge their deaths. A spectacular kung fu showdown ensues in this martial arts action flick from Ha Wong. 
Starring: Norman Chu, Huang Chin Shen
Director: Wang Ha
Genre: Foreign
Format: Full Screen ...
Language: English
Subtitles: None 

Not rated. This movie has not been rated by the MPAA. 



*Blockbuster has* 





 this classic martial arts film from Hong Kong, Yuen Biao plays the effete son of a wealthy man who is halfheartedly studying kung fu, though his father has to pay ringers to fight him (and, of course, lose). When he finds out that his father has been deceiving him, Biao decides he must learn the true ways of the martial arts, and tries to convince a noted kung fu expert to take him on as a pupil. Prodigal Son was directed by Sammo Hung, who also plays a supporting role. ~ Mark Deming, All Movie GuideTheatrical Feature Running Time: 
105 mins 

*Please let me know if you know of any other Movies Wing Chun Fighters in it?*


----------

